# Vessels collide near Hong Kong



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Container vessel 'MOL Motivator' and cargo ship 'Zhong Xin 2' collided near Hong Kong early Monday (local time).
http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/asia/10010958/Rescuers-scramble-to-find-missing-crew

Dennis.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day exsailor sm.yesterday.20:44.re:vessels collide near hong kong.your link shows efforts to rescue crew members,thank you for posting this news,to those lost,may they rest in peace,regards ben27


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much hope for the 11 missing crew from the cement carrier. This morning's South China Morning Post reports that the search by Hong Kong aircraft and vessels did not find any, there is a photo of the sole survivor who was brought ashore in Hong Kong after rescue by a f/v. Its suspected the others may have been trapped in the wreck, which has been located by sonar at a depth of 30m. Mol Motivator is presently anchored in Chinese waters SW of Hong Kong. It was on passage from HKG to Yantian.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Very sad indeed!

RIP to all
J


----------

